# Donnarumma: ennesima esclusione. Anche col Montpellier.



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2021)

A saperlo potevamo tenerlo per fare il secondo a Maignan


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


E' quello il suo posto. Bene cosi.
Deve aspettare il prossimo anno, poi si vedrà cosa decideranno di fare con Navas.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2021)

Spiaze!
Ha praticamente buttato nel cesso la sua carriera, ora rimarrà prigioniero di quel contratto per altre 4 stagioni sperando che lo sceicco gli permetta di parcheggiarsi alla Juve (o all'inter...) con ingaggio condiviso (6 milioni PSG, 6 milioni l'altra squadra)


----------



## EmmePi (25 Settembre 2021)

Oggi tripla goduria!

- Milan vince.
- L'inda pareggia (contro gasperiono il carbonaro)
- l'Infame a scaldare l'ennesima panchina dopo che avrà rosicato a veder vincere il Milan.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Settembre 2021)

Fra qualche mese l'Infame peserà come il suo merdoso procuratore...


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


----------



## _ET_ (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Si gode


----------



## Hellscream (25 Settembre 2021)

E io godo


----------



## cris (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Spiaze


----------



## princeps (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


gli auguro di marcire in panchina per sempre


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiaze!
> Ha praticamente buttato nel cesso la sua carriera, ora rimarrà prigioniero di quel contratto per altre 4 stagioni sperando che lo sceicco gli permetta di parcheggiarsi alla Juve (o all'inter...) con ingaggio condiviso (6 milioni PSG, 6 milioni l'altra squadra)


Si muoverà sempre in prestito tipo Baka e sarà pure condannato a fare benissimo.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Settembre 2021)

È diventato l’Antonio Donnarumma del PSG, solo a cifre leggermente diverse


----------



## Zenos (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Elementare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


GODO


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Di certo la notizia non mi rattrista, ma credo che l'allenatore farà giocare Dollarumma in CL e Navas in campionato


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Personalmente per quanto mi abbia indignato sul piano umano io ringrazio il signor Dollarumma perché ci ha donato un giocatore più funzionale al nostro gioco quale Maignan .
Per quanto mi riguarda l'assistito di Raiola è solo uno dei tanti che hanno vestito la nostra maglia per sbaglio.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.





admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Probabilmente il gol preso sul primo palo non è andato giù. 
È finito il tempo dove anche gli errori venivano applauditi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


il prossimo è kessiè, diventerà il presidente della panchina


----------



## Rudi84 (25 Settembre 2021)

Praticamente oggi è stata una gran giornata per noi: 
Abbiamo vinto 
Hanno pareggiato le due squadrette nerazzurre 
la turca e il panchinaro99 stanno facendo figuracce su figuracce
stasera faremo fatica a dormire dal dispiacere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Io ci spererei per dargli il colpo di grazia!
ma stanno con le pezze alle chiappe 
quindi non credo assolutamente che daranno mln pesanti per ennesimo giocatore.. purtroppo anche volendo non possono..


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

Anche perché adesso devono pagare il cartellino.


Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io ci spererei per dargli il colpo di grazia!
> ma stanno con le pezze alle chiappe
> quindi non credo assolutamente che daranno mln pesanti per ennesimo giocatore.. purtroppo anche volendo non possono..


l


----------



## overlord (25 Settembre 2021)

Povero cucciolo


----------



## danjr (25 Settembre 2021)

il prossimo è kessiè, diventerà il presidente della panchina
Tra poco tocca al turco, già non lo sopportano più


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Anche perché adesso devono pagare il cartellino.
> 
> l


Ecco perché è impossibile per me
Tra aumento di stipendio per il favoloso portiere e la spesa per prenderselo.. ci vorrebbe veramente una rapina per loro! e sarebbe un ulteriore step hahaha solitamente rubano solo nel rettangolo di gioco


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Oh noooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.



Noi godiamo, ma secondo me lui se ne frega.
Intanto il suo conto in banca cresce ogni mese, ed è l'unica cosa che interessa a questo omuncolo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Godo: Per lui che credeva di essere superiore ad un club con oltre 120 anni di storia. Schifoso, merdone, ignorante e figlio di mignotta, strafogati pure di soldi. Ma questo non ti ripulirà dalla puzza di sterco che emanerai in secula seculorum.

E godo per il panzone lardoso che a distanza di mesi non riesce a togliersi da quel grugno di maiale che si ritrova lo scroto fumante che gli ha bellamente appoggiato Paolo figlio di Cesare.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Ruolo uomo spogliatoio


----------



## UDG (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Szczni permettendo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Di certo la notizia non mi rattrista, ma credo che l'allenatore farà giocare Dollarumma in CL e Navas in campionato



Me lo auguro !
Che lo facciano giocare pure in Champions,tanto avranno un impegno abbastanza facile : il City di Guardiola


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2021)

Bene così


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Strana questa squadra, veramente strana. Guardandola non mi dice nulla, staasera il Montpellier non meritava di perdere(almeno nel secondo tempo), poi hanno mostrato la faccia di Donnarumma appoggiato alla panchina e sembrava davvero sconsolato, sono riuscito a scattare uno screen


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Strana questa squadra, veramente strana. Guardandola non mi dice nulla, staasera il Montpellier non meritava di perdere(almeno nel secondo tempo), poi hanno mostrato la faccia di Donnarumma appoggiato alla panchina e sembrava davvero sconsolato, sono riuscito a scattare uno screen
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1327


Ha scelto i soldi all'essere titolare del Milan e capitano. Cavoli suoi.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Sempre loro"cit


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Strana questa squadra, veramente strana. Guardandola non mi dice nulla, staasera il Montpellier non meritava di perdere(almeno nel secondo tempo), poi hanno mostrato la faccia di Donnarumma appoggiato alla panchina e sembrava davvero sconsolato, sono riuscito a scattare uno screen
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1327




Un’immagine che conferma quanto si stia “godendo” il PSG.  

Bravo, bravo. E mi raccomando a fine anno aspettiamo le recensioni su quale sia la panchina più confortevole sia della Ligue 1, sia della Champions. Se continua così infatti diventerà un esperto e come secondo lavoro potrebbe reinventarsi “consulente nel rendere più confortevoli le panchine”. Ma mi raccomando, prima di lanciarti in questa nuova avventura chiedi a Mino.


----------



## Cenzo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma un portiere che non gioca praticamente mai può fare il titolare della nazionale italiana? Voglio vedere Mancini che scusa si inventa questa volta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha scelto i soldi all'essere titolare del Milan e capitano. Cavoli suoi.


Che poi noi non è che gli davamo due spicci eh...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Chissà che porcherie ci sono dietro tutta sta operazione.. Che bello essersi liberati di un cancro che avvelenava solo l'ambiente


----------



## Viulento (26 Settembre 2021)

Speriamo smetta col calcio.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ma un portiere che non gioca praticamente mai può fare il titolare della nazionale italiana? Voglio vedere Mancini che scusa si inventa questa volta


Mancini dirà che Navas è un fenomeno al suo livello al momento e quindi non c'è nulla di strano se non gioca sempre ma che ha la sua piena fiducia soprattutto in virtù dell'europeo, al che farà da contraltare Raiola che dirà che Navas vale il nero sotto l'unghia dell'alluce destro di Rumma e che Pochettino è un mona...


----------



## chicagousait (26 Settembre 2021)

Ma lui è andato a Parigi per scoprire la cultura francese, me lo immagino in collegamento con Alberto Angela per parlare dei francesi


----------



## Prealpi (26 Settembre 2021)

Donnarumma chi ? Non lo conosco


----------



## sion (26 Settembre 2021)

eppure mi avevano assicurato che e' andato via per le diverse ambizioni

salutami i personaggi del tuo circo,pagliaccio!


----------



## EmmePi (26 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Strana questa squadra, veramente strana. Guardandola non mi dice nulla, staasera il Montpellier non meritava di perdere(almeno nel secondo tempo), poi hanno mostrato la faccia di Donnarumma appoggiato alla panchina e sembrava davvero sconsolato, sono riuscito a scattare uno screen
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1327



Bisognerebbe farne una gigantografia ed appenderla ovunque a Milanello.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Noi godiamo, ma secondo me lui se ne frega.
> Intanto il suo conto in banca cresce ogni mese, ed è l'unica cosa che interessa a questo omuncolo.


Pensi che gli interessa anche perdersi il mondiale? Perchè a forsa di panchine è molto probabile...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiaze!
> Ha praticamente buttato nel cesso la sua carriera, ora rimarrà prigioniero di quel contratto per altre 4 stagioni sperando che lo sceicco gli permetta di parcheggiarsi alla Juve (o all'inter...) con ingaggio condiviso (6 milioni PSG, 6 milioni l'altra squadra)


Tranquillo che questo infame è già vestito di bianconero. 
Però intanto si faccia le due panchine


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima esclusione dall'undici titolare per Gigio Donnarumma. Il portiere è in panchina anche stasera in PSG - Montpellier. Navas titolare.


Giocherà la prossima con il City, avessero voluto panchinarlo in Champions ieri avrebbe giocato. I pianti di Raiola hanno avuto i suoi effetti.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe farne una gigantografia ed appenderla ovunque a Milanello.


Soprattutto sulla fronte di Kessie


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2021)

Questa storia di Dollarumma che sta già sbrocando dopo 1 solo mese di panchina dimostra che se avessimo usato la maniera forte, dopo 3 mesi di panchina avrebbe accettato qualsiasi destinazione pure di giocare e avremo fatto qualche euro di plusvalenza.
Ma quale giocatore con un minimo di ambizione può permettersi 2 anni di panchina FISSA?

Intanto godo tantissimo.
Non me l'aspettavo e quindi godo ancora di più!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa storia di Dollarumma che sta già sbrocando dopo 1 solo mese di panchina dimostra che se avessimo usato la maniera forte, dopo 3 mesi di panchina avrebbe accettato qualsiasi destinazione pure di giocare e avremo fatto qualche euro di plusvalenza.
> Ma quale giocatore con un minimo di ambizione può permettersi 2 anni di panchina FISSA?
> 
> Intanto godo tantissimo.
> Non me l'aspettavo e quindi godo ancora di più!


che sta sbroccando lo stanno scrivendo i giornalisti, dollar sta tranquillo seduto in panchina con la sua solita faccia da pesce lesso. Quello che ieri ha sbroccato è stato mbappe che ha mandato a quel paese naymar perche non gli passa la palla  Poraccio pochettino, tra messi che borbotta, il dualismo dollar-navas e i mal di pancia di mbappe leonardo gli ha costruito un bellissima squadra.


----------



## Love (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


mah io tutta questa sicurezza non l'avrei...il psg non lo regala...lui lo stipendio non se lo abbassa e il polacco in queste condizioni e con questo stipendio chi se lo prende...poi magari ci va alla juve ma sti caxxi...quando la finiremo di pensare a questo ameba sarà troppo tardi secondo me.


----------



## Love (26 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> *Questa storia di Dollarumma che sta già sbrocando dopo 1 solo mese di panchina dimostra che se avessimo usato la maniera forte, dopo 3 mesi di panchina avrebbe accettato qualsiasi destinazione pure di giocare e avremo fatto qualche euro di plusvalenza.*
> Ma quale giocatore con un minimo di ambizione può permettersi 2 anni di panchina FISSA?
> 
> Intanto godo tantissimo.
> Non me l'aspettavo e quindi godo ancora di più!


questo è un discorso serio..ci sta di perdere i giocatori...vada donnarumma vada calhanoglu (Dio sia lodato) vada kessie e vada pure Theo....ma non a zero...bisogna svegliarsi un pochino....il Chelsea vendendo i giocatori bene ha fatto una squadra da champions....noi di questo passo dove andiamo? un conto è sostituirli degnamente...un conto sarebbe venderli bene e sostituirli alla grandissima...è una differenza importante.


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che sta sbroccando lo stanno scrivendo i giornalisti, dollar sta tranquillo seduto in panchina con la sua solita faccia da pesce lesso. Quello che ieri ha sbroccato è stato mbappe che ha mandato a quel paese naymar perche non gli passa la palla  Poraccio pochettino, tra messi che borbotta, il dualismo dollar-navas e i mal di pancia di mbappe leonardo gli ha costruito un bellissima squadra.


Raiola che sbrocca => Dollarumma che sbrocca


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> questo è un discorso serio..ci sta di perdere i giocatori...vada donnarumma vada calhanoglu (Dio sia lodato) vada kessie e vada pure Theo....ma non a zero...bisogna svegliarsi un pochino....il Chelsea vendendo i giocatori bene ha fatto una squadra da champions....noi di questo passo dove andiamo? un conto è sostituirli degnamente...un conto sarebbe venderli bene e sostituirli alla grandissima...è una differenza importante.


paragone insensato, Abramovich ha sempre messo una valanga di soldi, in secondo luogo in premier il discorso è totalmente diverso, considerando che l'ultima in classifica prende più soldi della prima classificata in Serie A. Immagina avere di default 100 milioni in più all'anno solo di diritti tv..


----------



## Love (26 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> paragone insensato, Abramovich ha sempre messo una valanga di soldi, in secondo luogo in premier il discorso è totalmente diverso, considerando che l'ultima in classifica prende più soldi della prima classificata in Serie A. Immagina avere di default 100 milioni in più all'anno solo di diritti tv..


io parlo della vendita dei giocatori..non parlo di altro...lascia stare i diritti tv...sto parlando di perdere i giocatori a zero vs vendere bene i propri giocatori...stop...non allargare il discorso ad altre componenti...si sa che tra serie a e premier c'è un abisso....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raiola che sbrocca => Dollarumma che sbrocca


dove sta sto raiola che sbrocca? per adesso ci sono solo gionalisti che scrivono l'ovvio, ovvero dollar in panchina --> andrà alla juve. Raiola che sbrocca era quello che organizzava le conferenze stampa farlocche a casa sua con un paio di giornalisti prezzolati della rai, o quando andava in tv a dire che avrebbe fatto causa al milan perche al momento della firma lui non era presente.


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> io parlo della vendita dei giocatori..non parlo di altro...lascia stare i diritti tv...sto parlando di perdere i giocatori a zero vs vendere bene i propri giocatori...stop...non allargare il discorso ad altre componenti...si sa che tra serie a e premier c'è un abisso....


il punto è che non è grazie alle vendite che hanno costruito quella squadra, tanto i soldi per comprarseli quei giocatori li avevano eccome e infatti sono stati pure puniti col blocco di mercato per aver sborsato oltre il limite del FPF.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un’immagine che conferma quanto si stia “godendo” il PSG.
> 
> Bravo, bravo. E mi raccomando a fine anno aspettiamo le recensioni su quale sia la panchina più confortevole sia della Ligue 1, sia della Champions. Se continua così infatti diventerà un esperto e come secondo lavoro potrebbe reinventarsi “consulente nel rendere più confortevoli le panchine”. Ma mi raccomando, prima di lanciarti in questa nuova avventura chiedi a Mino.



"ottimo sedile griffato sparco, ergonomico.
discreta la distanza tra i vicini panchinari e buono spazio per le gambe, volendo si possono puntalare i piedi contro il muretto di contenimento. non c'è il porta vivande e questo è l'unico grosso difetto.
la chicca del frigobar, molto spazioso, regala un punto in più a questa splendida panchina."


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa storia di Dollarumma che sta già sbrocando dopo 1 solo mese di panchina dimostra che se avessimo usato la maniera forte, dopo 3 mesi di panchina avrebbe accettato qualsiasi destinazione pure di giocare e avremo fatto qualche euro di plusvalenza.
> Ma quale giocatore con un minimo di ambizione può permettersi 2 anni di panchina FISSA?
> 
> Intanto godo tantissimo.
> Non me l'aspettavo e quindi godo ancora di più!


è talmente ovvio....... ma noi non sbagliamo mai tranquillo. non lo ammetteranno mai.


----------



## Djici (26 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dove sta sto raiola che sbrocca? per adesso ci sono solo gionalisti che scrivono l'ovvio, ovvero dollar in panchina --> andrà alla juve. Raiola che sbrocca era quello che organizzava le conferenze stampa farlocche a casa sua con un paio di giornalisti prezzolati della rai, o quando andava in tv a dire che avrebbe fatto causa al milan perche al momento della firma lui non era presente.


Se per te non e sbroccate quando un procuratore va parlare male di un compagno del suo assistito per me sta chiaramente sbroccando.

Certo hai ragione quando dici che con Mirabelli aveva fatto pure peggio. Ma c'è ancora tempo. Tranquillo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se per te non e sbroccate quando un procuratore va parlare male di un compagno del suo assistito per me sta chiaramente sbroccando.
> 
> Certo hai ragione quando dici che con Mirabelli aveva fatto pure peggio. Ma c'è ancora tempo. Tranquillo.


che ti devo dire, abbiamo una definizione diversa di sbroccare, se ti riferisci all'affermazione che tra navas e zizzo non c'è lotta e che alla fine giochera zizzo, a me sempre piu una rassicurazione per modigliani che altro. A raiola non conviene sbroccare e inimicarsi lo sceicco che è l'unico ancora a pagare le polpette a cuor leggero. Ormai la commissione l'ha presa, il psg gli ha fatto pure un favore a prendersi dollar dopo che il milan l'ha scaricato improvvisamente, alla fine quello che l'ha pigliato interculer è zizzo che si aspettava chissa che


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Massì, manco quotato. Tra un anno c'è il mondiale, e questo si divide tra panchina e campo? Gianluigi Donnarumma è un maiale, c'è poco da aggiungere.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Settembre 2021)

Lo tengono a riposo per le partite più importanti...


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


È talmente palese che non so neanche esprimermi


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A gennaio o giugno sarà gobbo. Gli fanno fare il giro largo, per tante ragioni


Per quanto sia probabile sappiamo che il PSG non vende e soprattutto non ha bisogno di vendere. Se il PSG si impunta, Gigio rimane lì 4 anni a fare panchina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2021)

Spero sia titolare contro il City per il suo esordio di fuoco  
Peccato non poterlo ammirare


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> A saperlo potevamo tenerlo per fare il secondo a Maignan


Magari adesso che si è fatto male Plizzari possiamo riprendercelo come terzo ... dopo Antonio, può andarci bene anche Gigio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Settembre 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> È talmente palese che non so neanche esprimermi


vediamo.... può anche essere, ma non vedo la juve svenarsi in questa situazione per prendere un portiere quando ha una marea di debiti e posizioni ben più urgenti da sistemare rispetto alla porta. Non vedo il PSG accordare un prestito di due anni e poi 10.000 comode rate da 500 euro in stile sassuolo. Prestito di 6 mesi a gennaio? GIà più probabile, ma sono sempre tot milioni di euro con scezny comunque da pagare. A me sembra difficile.


----------

